# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Конфликты

## Asteriks

*Торжество разума заключается в том, чтобы уживаться с людьми, не имеющими его. (с) Вольтер*
*Трудно живётся нам в сегодняшнем мире... Как следствие - конфликты. На работе, дома, с друзьями, с незнакомыми людьми... Даже слова есть особые - конфликтогены... 
А ведь можно избежать многих конфликтов, если кое-что знать о них. 
Здесь учимся и учим друг друга, как жить без конфликтов.*

----------


## Serj_2k

я люблю конфликты ....

такая вот стори. квартира, в которой я сейчас проживаю, большинством окон выходит на заднюю часть дома. вот я и ставлю свою машину за домом, штоп иногда бросать на неё свой взор. но, там получаецца уже передний двор соседнего дома. однажды, припарковавшись на одной из стоянок в том дворе, услышал чью-то речь, на несколько повышенном тоне, но, находясь на своей волне, не сразу понял, что к чему. оказалось, што это говорилось мне, т.к. я задолбал одного чувака тем, что ставлю свою машину в чужом дворе. видите ли, когда к нему приехали родственники, то они, бедняги, не могли найти место для парковки (просто они в Минских дворах мабуть не бывали). затем прозвучала какая-то нелепая угроза, касающихся колёс на моей машине (не херова я за них отдал денег), на что я вполне дерзко и громко ответил, что за машину отобью голову! ....... через пару минут он типа дружески хлопал меня по плечу. улыбался, говорил, што мы типа соседи, часто видимся с балконов и т.д. тем более, с его женой, педагогом из моей бывшей школы, я здороваюсь.
был случай и с другим возмущением по этому поводу, на который я никак не отреагировал ))) был далеко да и не в настрое посылать на хер пожилых предподъездных сиделок

----------


## Asteriks

А я не люблю конфликты, но без них скучновато. Мне больше нравится из них выходить. Применяя разные способы.
Для начала, посмотрим, что вызывает нас на конфликт.
1) Угроза (вызывает страх, подчинение, обиду, враждебность)
2) Приказы (прибегание к власти над другими людьми)
3) Негативная критика
4) Оскорбительные прозвища (оскорбление с целью унизить человека)
5) Слова-должники (вы должны...)
6) Сокрытие важной информации
7) Допрос
8) Похвала с подвохом
и много ещё чего....
И из каждой из подобных ситуаций психологи советуют свой выход.

----------


## Marusja

я считаю, что конфликты вещь не очень хорошая, но все-таки они нужны, скажем, для разрядки, выплеснуть эмоции так сказать...

----------


## Serj_2k

> ... но все-таки они нужны, скажем, для разрядки, выплеснуть эмоции так сказать...


вот за эту разрядку я их и люблю. в зависимости от ситуации, могу сильно обидеть. не сахарный йа ....

но, в общем, фсё ш палажительны )))

----------


## Stych

Конфликты. Очень такая скользкая штука. Нужно уметь с ними обращаться и правильно их использовать. В свою сторону. А тупо поругаться и выпустить пар, для этого большого ума не надо, хотя иногда конечно полезно))

----------


## MOHAPX

Хех. Будь пофигистом и никаких тебе конфликтов. Ни с кем не общайся, не бери на себя много, новости не смотри, тут бай не читай, комсомолку выкинь,всех пошли на три буквы, сиди дома не гуляй, ели выйдешь - не зевай.Если наткнешься на толпу гопов съешь мобилу и потеряй сознание. Не слушай рэп при скинах, панках и металюгах. Не работай. и вобщем еще много не...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Не люблю конфликтов и не умею правильно конфликтовать. И в этом моя слабость.
 Имеется в виду не склока с соседом или семейный скандал, а продуктивное столкновение различных позицый, без выплёскивания эмоцый и перехода на "личность".

----------


## HARON

Конфликтую иногда,но очень быстро отхожу. Умею признавать свою неправоту.Но если прав-хрен переспоришь,останусь при своем мнении.

----------


## Пацаваца

Я очень конфликтный человек,завожусь с полуоборота)с детства был забиякой)правда,с годами становлюсь умнее,точнее мудрее и меньше обращаю внимание на всевозможные подстрекательства

----------


## Asteriks

Я учусь конфликтовать....в нете. А потом замечаю, что это плохо влияет на реал. Хм...  А конфликты всё же не люблю. Но в Инете ляпнуть гадость проще, чем в жизни. Тут все смелые. Только всё равно видно, где порядочный человек, а где хамло.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Конфликтую иногда,но очень быстро отхожу. Умею признавать свою неправоту.


если это так, то респект те! ))) умение признать неправоту - хорошее качестово.

буквально мин 10 назад чуда не произошло. один человек тупо прикрылся чужой фразой, намекнув на моё слабоумие ))))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> . Но в Инете ляпнуть гадость проще, чем в жизни.


Может быть нет: в сети мы более свободны в том,с кем, когда и как нам общатся, и всегда есть время подумать " а стоит ли?", совладать с эмоциями, а уж потом "ляпнуть".

----------


## Asteriks

*Как Астерикс выручает её блог, когда она расстроена из-за конфликтов*

Недавно присутствовала на одном семинаре. Уже домой уходить хотела, кушать оч хотелось! А завуч за уши притянула. Ну, как не пойти, когда я и так везде провинилась? Деньги на районный субботник не сдала, занятие по ЦТ стимулирующее провела не по расписанию!

Эх! И работы дали 16 часов и 3 факультатива! А вдруг заберут? Надо было пойти… Вообще-то ура! У людей по 10-12! Ну, в принципе, сама себе делила нагрузку эту поганую! Могла бы и больше хапнуть, но совесть у мну есть, думаю про других, про коллег таких же обиженных работой, как я.

Ну вот. Пошла я на этот семинар, а психолог наш Леночка - такая умница! Давай с нами, взрослыми дядями и тётями про кофликты разговаривать. Сижу я, нравится мне. Участвую в прениях, так сказать. Я что-то в последнее время во все дырки лезу, куда надо и куда не надо. Если что уж сильно умное Леночка скажет, кричу: “Помедленнее! Я записую!”

Вот, значит, записала такие фразы: “Торжество разума заключается в том, чтобы уживаться с людьми, не имеющими его.” (с) Вольтер, между прочим.

И, значит, изучаю я стратегию поведения в конфликте, и чувствую, что соображаю в этом больше других! Хех! Я ж постоянно в состоянии конфликта с хреном одним на форуме!  Слышу, Леночка опять фразу умную говорит, ну, прям для меня: “Люди становятся одинокими, если вместо мостов строят между собой стену.” Ну, я то стены не строю”, - думаю я, “а вот хрен этот форумский строит”. Жалко мне его стало! Придёт, бывало, на форум, вякает-вякает чего-то, никто на него внимания не обращает. Матюкнётся человек и уйдёт себе в клозет.

Ну, значит, одиноко ему, думаю, может смогу помочь чем в этой жизни. Я и так, я и сяк. А он хам и чмо порядочное, потому что ни один уважающий себя мужчина такую отличную женщину как я,  и даже не такую отличную, даже взглядом, паразит, не оскорбит. Терпела я, терпела, пыталась в шкуре пацанов побыть, т. е. не обращать внимания на его бред,  но… У меня же душа нежная, как цветок, а цветку уход и ласка нужны,  а не грязевой поток сверху! Эх, админы! Нет у вас совести!

Вот, сижу сейчас на блоге, скучаю по мальчикам своим любимым!

И ни за что не вернусь, пока хамство это не прекратится! Ну, может поскучаю маленько… Пройдёт. А кому надо, тот знает, где меня найти, правда?

А если вас кто-нибудь, ребята, обижать вздумает, вот вам фраза от Леночки: “Спасибо за внимание к моей персоне, но от такого человека, как ты, мне это слышать не обидно.”

Не скучайте, мальчики! Я думаю о вас! И всех люблю! И это не групповуха!

Метки: было написано после очередного хамского налёта.

----------


## Nietzsches

хм..а я вот люблю конфликты на религиозной почве с последуйщей резней...))) шучу. про конфликты не знаю, а вот про сеть..за 6 лет ползаня в интернете,я недавно заметил,ток,что я отлично научился общатся в реале с людьми..т.е получается,что все разговоры тут незря? что мы и тут учимся общению.)

----------


## Stych

Знаеш Астер есть такие люди для которых интернет - есть способ возвысится за счет унижения других. Поэтому не стоит обращать внимание на разных отщепенцев, ты наверное как в реале, тянеш слабого ученика, так и этого муд*ка тянула. А он потоптался и дальше погнал. Поэтому притянула скорей всего ты этот конфликт за уши. Уделяй больше внимания тем кто к тебе тянется, а не кто от тебя и будет тебе счастье.)

----------


## StrekoZZa

Aster! 
Ты сильнейший человек - тебе РЕСПЕКТ!
Да ты этого мудозвона можешь морально по этой "форумовской стене" размазать! С ним так и надо. И в придачу в его же клозете на его голову бачок одеть.. и пусть позванивает себе там.

----------


## Asteriks

Это было написано недели три назад. И мысль у меня была уйти с форума байнетовского, но не выдержала душа моя, и я вернулась. А ссоры до сих пор продолжаются. Потому что админ и хрена этого жалеет, и активного пользователя, т.е. меня не хочет терять. А смысла нападок до сих пор не пойму. Потому что я старше? Так это только для мудаков причина. Вот только боюсь, как бы моё зловредное конфликтное прошлое кому-нибудь на этом форуме не навредило.

----------


## Asteriks

> Aster! 
> Ты сильнейший человек - тебе РЕСПЕКТ!
> Да ты этого мудозвона можешь морально по этой "форумовской стене" размазать! С ним так и надо. И в придачу в его же клозете на его голову бачок одеть.. и пусть позванивает себе там.


Одной мне известно, что творится у меня на душе, когда я всякие гадости в чате пишу... Стыд за себя, злость опять же на себя, и ужасная неуверенность в том, что это кому-то нужно и важно. Никакой я не сильнейший человек, а обидчивая и ноющая женщина.

----------


## Serj_2k

для того, чтоп создать о конфликте полноценное представление, нужно знать доводы всех конфликтующих сторон, а не одной, если што....

----------


## Asteriks

Всё же на мой взгляд, не представление о конфликте создавать нужно, а выход из него искать. А когда один ищет, а другой нет, то ни к чему хорошему это не приведёт. А уж чужие конфликты разбирать - это вообще дело тонкое и неблагодарное. Потому что очень трудно подходить к оценке происходящего объективно. А ещё бывает, что и не ссорятся люди, а просто разговаривают в одном им понятном ключе, а окружающие мешают разговору, встревая в него с замечаниями, и в результате подталкивают на конфликт.

----------


## Nietzsches

> Всё же на мой взгляд, не представление о конфликте создавать нужно, а выход из него искать..


Как говорили мудрецы-прежде чем найти вход-подумай о выходе)..тут звучали мнения-что конфликтуют люди-желающие возвысится за счет других..может..а вобще конфликт-на мое имххо.это просто несхожесть взглядов.на некоторые вещи,и неумение уступать или принимат(понимать) точку зрения других+различное воспитание и восприятие жизни...обладая гибкостью.можно в них не входить.что бы потом не искать выход)). А чужие конфликты-можно улаживать..гг..что бы долго не вникать-я так делал.кто пожаловался обиженный-бан на 3 дня,и второму тоже..и се.е мое-они помирились.я стал для них враг номер 1..гг)) а мне не холодно не жарко с того.) и вообще-что то я расписался.спать пора)) и еще-ребята давайте ЖИТЬ дружно,скока той жизни.что бы еще и на такие пустяки как конфликты.принципы и упорство баране ее тратить...се.разрешите откланятся.апплодисментов не нужно..))):1127152920:

----------


## Irina

> и еще-ребята давайте ЖИТЬ дружно,скока той жизни.что бы еще и на такие пустяки как конфликты.принципы и упорство баране ее тратить.


Полностью согласна. Не нужно конфликтовать и этим самым портить жизнь и себе и другим. Лучше жить дружно.

----------


## Vanya

не скажи. ведь для некоторых личностей (не буду показывать пальцем =) конфликты - это способ проявить себя...что-ли. любят они это. энергетические вампиры мать их за ногу... им в удовольствие подстрекать, провацировать и т.д.

----------


## BiZ111

> *Торжество разума заключается в том, чтобы уживаться с людьми, не имеющими его. (с) Вольтер*
> *Трудно живётся нам в сегодняшнем мире... Как следствие - конфликты. На работе, дома, с друзьями, с незнакомыми людьми... Даже слова есть особые - конфликтогены... 
> А ведь можно избежать многих конфликтов, если кое-что знать о них. 
> Здесь учимся и учим друг друга, как жить без конфликтов.*


*Я никогда не конфликтую. По своей натуре я отличный дипломат.* 
Знаком с одним директором и постоянно удивлялся как у него получается с абсолютно всеми смеяться, подшучивать..Столько сил надо, а он работает без выходных и отпусков уже 15 лет. Он видит, где лесть, он видит, где враньё и всё прочее. Но не обращает внимания. А есть те, которые ревнуют даже шариковую ручку на работе, которых раздражает капающий кран до того, что берут топор в руки и...  

Их не заставить никак стать другими. Рождается человек или конфликтоген или обычный или само спокойствие. По-другому никак.

----------


## Asteriks

Иногда дипломатичность выглядит как лицемерие.

----------


## BiZ111

Ну это называется - у кого что болит, тот то и видит. Человек ведь никогда не знает, что думает другой 

Лицемерие - это такой пластелин..Любое дело можно выставить как зло, даже покупку молока 

*У кого есть друзья за рубежом, которых никогда не видели вне сети?*

----------


## Irina

*Как избежать конфликтов.*

_«Каждый человек сам создает для себя законы,
сам определяет, что считать победой, а что поражением;
он сам повелевает своей жизнью
и распоряжается наградами и наказаниями»

Мейбл Коллинз_

*Ваши отношения с другими людьми в Ваших руках.*

У многих людей имеются какие-то трудности в отношениях с близкими людьми, с коллегами и партнерами, родными и друзьями. В большинстве случаев истинная причина этого лежит в их собственных проблемах, в которых они пока до конца не разобрались. Эти проблемы могут быть связаны с:

    * Ожиданиями
    * Чувством безопасности
    * Контролем
    * Потребностью в любви и одобрением
    * Моральном осуждении (оно является обратной стороной ожиданий)
    * Незавершенными отношениями с другими людьми 

Как хорошие отношения с людьми могут быть связаны с ожиданиями?

Очень многие жалуются, что их обижают, относятся к ним невнимательно, игнорируют их. Примером может служить коллега на работе, который не разделяет Вашего мнения, начальник, который не замечает успехов работника, члены семьи, которые, как кажется, ведут себя слишком эгоистично, не давая возможности посмотреть вечерние новости. Независимо от характера переживаемых эмоций причина трудностей в отношениях одинакова: ожидания.

Когда действия значимых для нас людей расходятся с нашими ожиданиями, это вызывает негативные эмоции, что в свою очередь является источником проблем и трудностей в отношениях с окружающими. Чтобы бороться с таким негативным эффектом, необходимо освоить метод самонаблюдения и начать понимать, что мы сами настраиваем себя на страдания или гнев.

Какова связь между чувством безопасности и хорошим отношением с людьми?

Людей постоянно мучают страхи. Они не дают им покоя и заставляют их думать о будущем. Из-за своих страхов мы боимся неопределенностей, изменений, обязательств, риска и ответственности. Страхи — лишь иллюзии нашего мозга. Именно они заставляют нас прибегать к мерам безопасности. Как сказал Сократ: «Помни, что все человеческое непостоянно, тогда ты не будешь ни слишком радоваться счастливой судьбе, ни слишком печалиться из-за неудачи.» Необходимо найти «общий язык» с этой непостоянностью и не строить стены во взаимоотношениях, требуя каких-то гарантий. Нужно просто быть готовыми даже к тем изменениям, о которых еще не подозревают сами окружающие.

Как контроль влияет на характер отношений?

Люди не всегда осознают свои потребности в «безопасности», но, не смотря на это, стремятся контролировать судьбу «Значимых других», пытаясь предотвратить изменения в отношениях с ними. Они пытаются укрепить настоящее, чтобы обезопасить свое будущее. Результатом этих попыток является контроль «Значимых людей» и последующее недовольство с их стороны. «Любить человека — это значит давать ему достаточно свободы для личностного роста». Стремление контролировать других — одно из самых лучших средств помучить себя.

Что же нужно делать, чтобы Ваши отношения складывались успешно и носили здоровый характер?

Отношения с другими людьми находятся в сильной зависимости от нашего морального и психологического состояния. Проблемы и трудности, которые мы испытываем неизбежно прямо или косвенно отражаются на наших отношениях с окружающими. Прежде чем кого ли бы обвинять или осуждать, надо разобраться в себе. Необходимо уметь анализировать себя и наблюдать за собой. Чтобы требовать внимания других людей, для начала, начните сами проявлять внимание к себе. Необходимо понять, что именно Вам не нравится в каждой конкретной ситуации, рассматривать проблему не на поверхности, а искать ее истоки. Обязательным условием хороших отношений является сотрудничество с людьми: умение слушать, сочувствовать, понимать, быть открытыми и позитивно настроенными, терпеливыми.

Для того чтобы создавать и поддерживать хорошие отношения, необходимо правильно строить процесс коммуникации с другими людьми: уметь правильно обратиться, попросить о чем-то, иногда даже потребовать, создать контакты или заключить контракты.

Чтобы справиться с этой нелегкой задачей, не надо забывать следующее:

    * Не надо бояться просить.
    * Никто не обязан с Вами считаться.
    * Не бойтесь раскрываться и быть уязвимыми.
    * Прямое выражение своих желаний — одна из самых искренних форм общения людей друг с другом.
    * Не бояться брать ответственность на себя.
    * Искренняя просьба — это предложение, в котором просящий говорит о том, чего он хочет от другого человека.
    * Не ждите определенных ответов.
    * Не маскируйте Ваши требования, а говорите их прямо. 

Другие к нам относятся так, как Мы их научили. Если Мы сделаем этот принцип основным в своей жизни, Мы всегда будем оставаться хозяевами своей судьбы. Иногда кажется, что обучить одних гораздо легче, чем других, но не стоит идти на компромисс. Мы можем потерять контроль над собой и передать нити своей жизни в руки тех, кто ими с удовольствием воспользуется.

----------


## Asteriks

Иногда конфликты бывают полезны, чтобы в их ходе выявить, кто друг, а кто враг.

----------


## Irina

> это просто несхожесть взглядов.на некоторые вещи,и неумение уступать или принимать(понимать) точку зрения других+различное воспитание и восприятие жизни...


Абсолютно верное высказывание.

----------


## Irina

* Магниты для конфликта*

_
Есть, оказывается, такие люди, которые в силу особенностей своего характера непременно будут притягивать к себе конфликты. И в семье, и в кругу друзей, и в профессиональном коллективе.__

И эти люди вовсе не обязательно противные склочники или холодные стервы – нет, среди конфликтомагнитов большинство как раз таки вполне симпатичных ребят и девчат.

Просто в силу особенностей личности они постоянно оказываются в эпицентре конфликта.
_
*Тип первый: прима-балерина.*
Это люди, которые в силу своих ярких талантов и личной заметности всегда находятся в центре внимания и мало того – хотят в этом центре быть.

Они очень любят хорошо выглядеть в глазах окружающих, готовы пожертвовать многим, лишь бы заслужить хорошее мнение общественности. К тем, кто к ним благосклонен, они тоже обязательно благосклонны. Такие люди хорошо приспосабливаются к ситуации, легко переживают неглубокие конфликты, могут оказаться источником спора, но не считать зачинщиком именно себя.

Их не очень-то любят за их талант и «звездность», но и они не могут обзавестись настоящими друзьями, поскольку слишком много думают о собственной репутации.


*Тип второй: пятый танцор в третьем ряду.*
Он не претендует ни в коем случае на роль прима-балерины – он не выносит всеобщего обозрения, холодного ветра успеха и грома аплодисментов. Он молчалив, замкнут и подозрителен, и любое вмешательство извне воспринимает в штыки: ему все время кажется, что над ним смеются.

Часто у него завышенная самооценка, но она не превращается в зависть и ненависть к более успешным коллегам – она точит человека изнутри постоянным комплексом обиды. Похвалы он воспринимает как должное, критику – как выражение недоброжелательства.


*Тип третий: королева эпизода.*
Она так давно ждет признания собственных талантов, что уже не признает никаких требований такта. Она импульсивна, непредсказуема и агрессивна. В запале себя не контролирует.

Самокритика отсутствует напрочь, в своих постоянных неудачах винит только других. Она вообще не извлекает никакой пользы из своего горького опыта – а что толку, если в примах ей никогда не быть?


*Тип четвертый: балетмейстер.*
Он всегда скрупулезен, дотошен и мелочен. И к себе, и к другим предъявляет чрезмерно завышенные требования, причем окружающим часто и небезосновательно кажется, что он просто придирается.

Больше всего от балетмейстера страдает сам балетмейстер: он тяжело переживает вои просчеты и неудачи, страдает бессонницей и головными болями, не бывает доволен собой и уверен, что им совершенно недовольны другие.
Может внезапно бросить все и всех и уйти - потому что ему покажется, что его обидели.


*Тип пятый: маленький лебедь.*
Это абсолютно безобидное и безвредное существо просто создано для того, чтобы его пинали.

Оно никогда не становится ни на чью сторону, потому что со всеми всегда согласно, оно обладает катастрофичной непоследовательностью в действиях, оценках и поступках, не видит никаких перспектив и вообще не очень-то способно мыслить.

В своем стремлении угодить всем маленький лебедь обязательно теряет себя – и оказывается «подушечкой для битья» у более сильных своих собратьев.


Исправить притягивающих конфликты людей невозможно – можно только научиться с ними жить. Все равно ведь жизнь без столкновений невозможна – согласно одному из определений, история человечества есть цепь непрекращающихся конфликтов.
*
Но если рядом с вами появился магнит для конфликтов – будьте настороже и не дайте себя спровоцировать. Недаром говорят: худой мир лучше доброй ссоры.*

----------


## Кузя

> Здесь учимся и учим друг друга, как жить без конфликтов.


Хорошая идея.  c:

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня наблюдала положительные результаты улаженных конфликтов. Иногда для того, чтобы конфликты исчерпали себя, нужно всего навсего дать человеку один день на раздумья.

----------


## Irina

Лучший способ уладить конфликт - это избежать его изначально.

----------


## Asteriks

*С блога Людмилы. О том, как не переживать из-за конфликтов. Может, Вы для себя другой вывод сделаете, а я вижу именно способ ЗАБИТЬ. Кстати, следовать ему не собираюсь.*

В начале урока профессор поднял стакан с небольшим количеством воды. Он держал этот стакан, пока все студенты не обратили на него внимания, а затем спросил: «Сколько, по-вашему, весит этот стакан?»

«50 грамм!»… «100 грамм!»… «125 грамм!»…- предполагали студенты.

- Я и сам не знаю, - продолжил профессор, - чтобы узнать это, нужно его взвесить. Но вопрос в другом: что будет, если я подержу так стакан в течение нескольких минут?

- Ничего, - ответили студенты.

- Хорошо. А что будет, если я подержу этот стакан в течение часа? - снова спросил профессор.

- У вас заболит рука, - ответил один из студентов.

- Так. А что будет, если я, таким образом, продержу стакан целый день?

- Ваша рука окаменеет, вы почувствуете сильное напряжение в мышцах, и даже вам может парализовать руку, и придется отправить в вас больницу, - сказал студент под всеобщий смех аудитории.

- Очень хорошо, - невозмутимо продолжал профессор, - однако изменился ли вес стакана в течении этого времени?

- Нет, - был ответ.

- Тогда откуда появилась боль в плече и напряжение в мышцах?

Студенты были удивлены и обескуражены.

- Что мне нужно сделать, чтобы избавиться от боли? – Спросил профессор.

- Опустить стакан, - последовал ответ из аудитории.

- Вот, - воскликнул профессор, - точно так же происходит и с жизненными проблемами и неудачами.

Будете держать их в голове несколько минут – это нормально.

Будете думать о них много времени, начнете испытывать боль.

А если будет продолжать думать об этом долгое, продолжительное время, то это начнет парализовывать вас, т.е. вы не сможете ни чем другим заниматься.

----------


## Irina

> Будете держать их в голове несколько минут – это нормально.
> Будете думать о них много времени, начнете испытывать боль.
> А если будет продолжать думать об этом долгое, продолжительное время, то это начнет парализовывать вас, т.е. вы не сможете ни чем другим заниматься.


Замечательные слова. Прямо в точку.

----------


## Asteriks

Насколько врут психологические тесты или насколько мы не объективны, отвечая на них? Судите сами. Вот про меня.



> Конфликтная личность
> 
> Результат
>    Вы тактичны. Не любите конфликтов, даже если и можете их сгладить, легко избегаете критических ситуаций. Когда же вам приходится вступить в спор, то вы учитываете, как это отразится на вашем служебном положении или приятельских отношениях. Вы стремитесь быть приятным для окружающих, но, когда им требуется помощь, вы не всегда решаетесь ее оказать. Не думаете ли вы, что тем самым вы теряете уважение к себе в глазах других?


Это про меня, главного конфликтёра форума!!! О-о!((( Чушь какая-то. По-моему, помощь - это как раз моя характеристика.

----------


## ПаранойА

Я терпеть не могу конфликты, ссоры и почему-то я никогда не довожу до конфликтов дела. 
Даже если я услышу, что ко мне кто-то идет ругаться. Он приходит, но мы всегда разбираемся мирно.
просто я очень терпеливый человек и мне это помогает во всем)

----------


## Irina

Столкнулась с тем, что конфликтные люди ещё ко всему прочему и злопамятны. Как говорится, мы ненавидим тех, кого обидели. Может эти два чувства у них присутствуют безраздельно. Ведь если одно из них убрать пропадёт и второе.  Вам так не кажется?

----------

